# MFD Photoshoot



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MFD photo's from my car with just a SONY DSC-P12 (2004)

Will try GoproHERO HD2 next time for better shots.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you post a short video from the Gopro HD that I can download, I want to see if it plays on my TV using DLNA streaming from NAS drive?

I struggled to find a camera mount and think the new Gopro mini DVR HD with bullet cam might be the job for track videos.

Anders

MiniDVR HD Motorsports package


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why have you posted these pics?

Confused


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MUST BE HIS PROJECT LOL


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

SVM said:


> MUST BE HIS PROJECT LOL


Forza 4 is my favourite game too lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

mike I can't see your post.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> mike I can't see your post.


Mike iv'e also been looking everywhere LOL


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> mike I can't see your post.


How did u know to reply then? A lucky guess?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol projects lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> lol projects lol


Even by your standards that post is confusing

I need to ask, do u smoke crack?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm lost, whats the point of this thread?

opcorn:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

robsm said:


> I'm lost, whats the point of this thread?
> 
> opcorn:


To highlight the need for more research within the field of mental retardation


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

What size monitor are these images optimised for? I think I may need something larger than 50" to view them properly.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

5 Mega ones


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> I need to ask, do u smoke crack?



^^^^^
Guess that's that question answered lol


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Interesting project this. Can't wait for more updates. When's the next coat due?


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont... i ... what?
Q: what do you want from this thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

A Job ...LOL


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Mods - sticky please!

:runaway:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

WooHoo said:


> Mods - sticky please!
> 
> :runaway:


I assume you are kidding right?

This is just to photoshoot the MFD at superior quality.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Oops! Yeah, I posted that on the wrong thread. My bad. :chairshot


----------



## dark-knight (Sep 8, 2010)

haha who thought something so simple could look so awesome.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any more updates, what about screens A-G?


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

pmsl - this has made my evening - thank you


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

got to admit this is a strange thread :S


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

L O L !


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm gonna start a thread on my ashtray


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Bonkers!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Subscribed


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Contributing ...


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Superb


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Hahaha, this thread is so funny, it's almost worth subsribing. PMSL


----------



## benton37 (Mar 7, 2012)

ummm. dont understand what is this means


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

benton37 said:


> ummm. dont understand what is this means


Thanks for digging this one back up, I missed it first time around

Might post some pics of my MFD this weekend, I'm not quite sure why, but it gives me something to do in between elbow licking attempts.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> Thanks for digging this one back up, I missed it first time around
> 
> Might post some pics of my MFD this weekend, I'm not quite sure why, but it gives me something to do in between elbow licking attempts.


Lol


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Contributing ...


Why on earth would you risk missing the 6 o clock news to take these photos?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

bones said:


> Why on earth would you risk missing the 6 o clock news to take these photos?


 Would you like a hot water bottle with your cup of tea grandpa:chuckle:


----------

